
Two traps in iostat: %util and svctm - yread
https://brooker.co.za/blog/2014/07/04/iostat-pct.html
======
ThrowawayR2
Blog post is from 2014.

Regrettably, neither this post nor any other more recent article on Linux
performance measurement seem to answer the natural followup question: what
metric(s) should be used to measure disk utilization instead?

